# Creo que queme el refrigerador



## alejandro290190 (Feb 9, 2014)

Bueno lo primero es que conecte sin darme cuenta el refrigerador a un tomacorriente con 220v , al poco rato comenzó a oler a quemado. Ahora que lo conecto a 110v prende y empieza a trabajar , pero huele a quemado y mejor lo desconecte. Parece ser que le queme el embobinado o algo así, bueno no se mucho de electricidad, ahorita lo tengo desconectado. mis preguntas son;

Que pAsa si lo mantengo trabajando así? ..se quema.. REvienta o que pasa?

De ser el embobinado, como cuanto cuesta mandar a rebobinarlo o *repararlo (en mexico)?

Bueno de antemano gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2014)

Si se quemó el motor no huele a nada porque es hermético.

Si hay olor, puede ser que sea el capacitor de arranque que falleció.

El motor *NO* conviene rebobinarlo, directamente lo cambia un especialista en refrigeración. 

El motor se debería parecer a este


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2014)

Mejor que subas fotos del refrigerador.

Quizás la plaqueta electrónica huela . . . ?

¿Cómo subo imagenes, *archivos* y demas?


----------



## alejandro290190 (Feb 10, 2014)

Estas son ls imagenes

Algunas  imagenes mas


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 105299​
Por lo que se ve puede haber varias cosas quemadas

El compresor
El forzador
El capacitor de arranque
La fuente de la placa 
¿¿??
Todo lo anterior

¿ tienes algo de experiencia en esto ?, ¿ Sabes como comprobar un capacitor ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Dice que vuelto a colocar en 110 V vuelve a funcionar , si la placa electrónica se hubiera quemado , no arrancaría , le apuesto al ventiladorcito ese 

¿ Gira ?

¿ La heladera enfria ?



Ver el archivo adjunto 105302


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 10, 2014)

Extraño que lo varistor ( VR1 creo) de protección de la targeta electrónica de control no tenga si explotado con 220Vac. lo quemado deve sener de lo pequeño transformador de alimentación o de lo capacitor de partida, y no creo que sea del motor una vez que ese es hermectico.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alejandro290190 (Feb 10, 2014)

El ventilador si funciona,  y si esta enfriando de arriba y abajo, el olor a quemado no distingo bien si viene del motor o del pequeño radiador ese.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2014)

Dejala encendida mientras miras de detectar de donde sale el olor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2014)

Podría ser del ventilador que se haya recalentado , deberás estar atento.

Como te dijo Fogonazo y Daniel , el capacitor de arranque es bastante sensible a las sobretensiones , es ese negro de la derecha y va simplemente enchufado :

Ver el archivo adjunto 105300


Por otro lado yo limpiaría ese radiador , quizás aire comprimido . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 11, 2014)

Quízaz el olor de quemado venga del pequeño ventilador que resfria lo canbiador de calor , puede sener que lo barniz ayslante del enrolamento de cubre tenga se sobrecalientado, y ese si puede sener canbiado por un nuevo (reenrolar ese ventilador).
Una una limpieza con aire conprimido tanbien es mui bienvenido , jajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Feb 11, 2014)

Casi siempre que sale olor a quemado es por que algo se esta quemando por lo mismo podrías enchufar el refrigerador durante algunos minutos y cuando empiece a salir olor lo desenchufas, luego con cuidado vas tocando las distintas partes del refrigerador para ver si hay alguna considerablemente mas caliente que las otras.
Podrías revisar el transformador de la parte electrónica, si lo dimensionaron muy justo para los 110V se podría haber quemado con 220V.


----------



## alejandro290190 (Feb 13, 2014)

Es obvio que se daño en cierta medida algun componente, por el olor a quemado que despide al trabajar,  pero como no lo he desconectado , el olor es poco puesto que se echa a andar el refri por pequeños lapsos de tiempo (en lo qie vuelve a enfriar el interior) Miren me estan dando ganas de dejarlo asi, que es lo que podria pasar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2014)

alejandro290190 dijo:


> Es obvio que se daño en cierta medida algun componente, por el olor a quemado que despide al trabajar,  pero como no lo he desconectado , el olor es poco puesto que se echa a andar el refri por pequeños lapsos de tiempo (en lo qie vuelve a enfriar el interior) Miren me estan dando ganas de dejarlo asi, que es lo que podria pasar?



Si existe un daño, *"Ya está"* si lo dejas funcionando llegará un momento en que termine de quemarse lo que sea que *YA* está dañado.

Dijo Confucio: *"No se puede asesinar a un cadáver"*


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 13, 2014)

¿Ya se preguntaron que sucede si le llegan 220V al pequeño transformador de la placa?
Personalmente observo lo siguiente:
Muy claro se observa en el rectángulo anaranjado de la placa que es para 127V. Entonces el transformador no está hecho como muchos modelos que pueden funcionar a tensiones de 110V o 220V, es posible como ya lo mencionaron que se recalentó el barniz dieléctrico del devanado y ese sea el olor (casi se quema).
Ahora miren éste pequeño detalle:
U1/U2=N1/N2; Se supone que como N1/N2 permanecen constantes y U1 se cambió (de 110V a 220V), entonces U2 está en función de U1, por consiguiente se espera matemáticamente que la tensión a la salida del transformador sea el doble del valor nominal de su normal funcionamiento, es decir, a 110V. ¿Los capacitores estaban en condición de recibir ese cambio?. También veo lo que parecerían reguladores del tipo 78LXX o 79LXX que a mayor tensión recalentarían más... y sería una suerte que no se estropeara esa tarjeta.

Y bueno... lógico el olor puede provenir de muchas partes recalentadas, todas las bobinas ya sean de transformadores o motores que existan en el aparato. 

Saludos!


----------

